# Συντομογραφίες στον Τριανταφυλλίδη



## seimontadtecwyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει ακριβώς τί θα πεί "μεταπλ. -ώνω"?

Πάνω στην ετυμολογία του "χάνω" ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έχει ως εξής:

[ελνστ. χα(ῶ) (< χά(ος) -ῶ) `ρίχνω στο χάος, στη σκοτεινιά, καταστρέφω τελείως΄ μεταπλ. -ώνω > *χαώνω, αόρ. *εχάωσα > μσν. εχάσα (με αποβ. του ασθενέστερου φων. για αποφ. της χασμ.) > έχασα (μετακ. τόνου κατά τους παρελθοντικούς χρόνους των άλλων ρ.) > νέος ενεστ. χάνω αναλ. προς άλλα ρ. με θ. σε -ν-: έφθασα – φθάνω] 

Επίσης, ο πίνακας συντομογραφιών έχει: ελνστ. = ελληνιστικός, αλλά από πότε σε πότε μιλιόταν η ελληνιστική γλώσσα; Ταυτίζεται με την κοινή ελληνική;

μσν. πρέπει να είναι μεσαιωνικός (μεσαιωνική; μεσαιωνικά; - πώς να το διαβάσω;) - αλλά, πάλι, από πότε σε πότε;

Και τελικά (αν έχετε καιρό!) τί θα πει "με αποβ. του ασθενέστερου φων. για αποφ. της χασμ";


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2009)

*μεταπλασμός* ο [metaplazmós] O17 *:* (γλωσσ.) αλλαγή κλίσης ενός ονόματος ή ρήματος που στηρίζεται στην αναλογία και στοχεύει στην εξομάλυνση του κλιτικού παραδείγματος. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _μεταπλασμός _`δημιουργία ονοματικών ή ρηματικών τύπων χωρίς ύπαρξη ονομ. ή α' εν.΄ σημδ. νλατ. metaplasmus (στη νέα σημ.) < ελνστ. _μεταπλασμός_]
*ελληνιστικός -ή -ό* [elinistikós] E1 *:* (γλωσσ.) που ανήκει στη χρονική περίοδο από το θάνατο του Mεγάλου Aλεξάνδρου ως τον 4ο-5ο αι. μ.X.: _H ελληνιστική κοινή (γλώσσα), _η ελληνική γλώσσα των ελληνιστικών χρόνων, που διαμορφώθηκε με βάση την αρχαία αττική διάλεκτο επηρεασμένη κυρίως από ιωνικά στοιχεία και τοποθετείται χρονικά από το θάνατο του Mεγάλου Aλεξάνδρου ως τον 4ο-5ο αι. μ.X.· η Kοινή. *=* *μεταγενέστερος -η -ο* [metajenésteros] E5 *:* (φιλολ., γλωσσ.) που ανήκει στην περίοδο από τον 3ο π.X. ως τον 4ο-5ο μ.X. αι. περίπου: ~ _συγγραφέας / γραμματικός τύπος._
με αποβ. του ασθενέστερου φων. για αποφ. της χασμ. = με αποβολή τού ασθενέστερου φωνήεντος για αποφυγή τής χασμωδίας


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2009)

Α, ξέχασα το _μεσαιωνικός_: Είναι από τον 5ο αι. μέχρι τον 15ο αι. μ.Χ.


----------



## Bill (Sep 12, 2009)

See also the Πίνακας Συντομογραφιών link on the first page of Τριανταφυλλίδης On-Line (http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictionaries/dictonline/DictOnLineTri.htm).


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Sep 15, 2009)

Θαύμα! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ.

Μένουν μόνο αυτά, σχετικά με το "[λόγ. < ελνστ. μεταπλασμός `δημιουργία ονοματικών ή ρηματικών τύπων χωρίς ύπαρξη ονομ. ή α' εν.΄ σημδ. νλατ. metaplasmus (στη νέα σημ.) < ελνστ. μεταπλασμός]"

Τί θα πουν λόγ και ονομ. ή α' εν;


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Sep 15, 2009)

Α, και το "σημδ.", παρακαλώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Θαύμα! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Μένουν μόνο αυτά, σχετικά με το "[λόγ. < ελνστ. μεταπλασμός `δημιουργία ονοματικών ή ρηματικών τύπων χωρίς ύπαρξη ονομ. ή α' εν.΄ σημδ. νλατ. metaplasmus (στη νέα σημ.) < ελνστ. μεταπλασμός]"
> 
> Τί θα πουν λόγ και ονομ. ή α' εν;



Σύμφωνα με τον _Πίνακα Συντομογραφιών_ εδώ:

*λόγιο* < ελληνιστικό _μεταπλασμός_ "δημιουργία ονοματικών ή ρηματικών τύπων χωρίς ύπαρξη *ονομαστικής ή πρώτου ενικού προσώπου*" *σημασιολογικό δάνειο* [semantic loan] από το νεολατινικό _metaplasmus_ (στη νέα σημασία) < ελνστ. μεταπλασμός]"


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2009)

λόγ. = λόγιος (τύπος)

ονομ. = ονομαστική (πτώση)

α΄ εν. = πρώτο πρόσωπο στον ενικό αριθμό

σημδ. = σημασιολογικό δάνειο


----------

